# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] φουρνος miele

## gizman

πως επισκευαζεται και που μια πλακετα καταναλωσης miele

----------


## leosedf

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε σε ΣΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ. Δεν ανήκει στα κυκλώματα. Λίγο προσοχή παρακαλω.

----------


## mixalis1988

Δεν μας δινεις αρκετες πληροφοριες προκειμενου να σε βοηθησουμε.Πες μας τι προβλημα εχει ο φουρνος??Τι φουρνος ειναι???

----------

